# Where could one get a ZenFone 5 charger?



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2015)

Around seven months ago my brother bought a ZenFone 5. Yesterday he called me saying the charger is ****ed up. I mean the adapter mainly, as the USB cable is charging the phone fine via a computer. So he asked me to contact Asus' service centre as he lives in kind of a very small town. So after office I went to Asus' service centre, which is almost 18k from my place. Anyway, the extremely intelligent person who was there told me they don't have any charger, in fact they never have had any charger of any ZenFone! I asked what to do, I wanna pay but just get me a charger, there was no response as the person got busy attending other people.

I have already emailed Asus about the same, no reply till now. I have chatted with them too, and they asked me to go to SC. Now I am gonna ask on Twitter.

The phone is seven months old, and as accessories have a six month warranty period the charger is out of warranty anyway. He doesn't want to pay 1k or something behind other chargers like Samsung or HTC or Sony. That's why all these trouble.

So any place where I can get the travel adapter of the ZenFone 5?

This is what I call excellent after sales service.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 13, 2015)

come on any well built charger from a good company will do, go for sony ones as they come with spike guard and earth pins
As long as the charger is original and from a good company, swapping chargers will have no negative impact


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2015)

I guess you missed the line,



> He doesn't want to pay 1k or something behind other chargers like Samsung or HTC or Sony. That's why all these trouble.



It's not my phone, not my money, not my brain either.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 13, 2015)

ERD seems to have some reputation in after market replacement accessories and is widely available.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> ERD seems to have some reputation in after market replacement accessories and is widely available.



Just checked few reviews on Amazon, kind of scary. Beggars can't be choosers though.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 14, 2015)

I have 2 Sony's in the household and 1 Micromax. 
I can vouch for the statement above about the quality of Sony chargers. I have no idea of the cost of a new one though as both came with respective phones.

There is a downright shitty thing about the newer one of my ZR - it is too short. I don't know how many billions of extra profit Sony earned by shortening the cord length though


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 14, 2015)

I would not create this topic if he agreed to buy a decent charger. He doesn't want to buy a charger for that much. When I told him that a Samsung charger is costing around 1k he was like WTF!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 14, 2015)

The charger that comes with moto e/Moto g costs around 700 bucks.
Saurav you can get this 
Nokia AC-20N Micro USB Charger: Buy Nokia AC-20N Micro USB Charger Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 14, 2015)

Hmm, that's nice, should be a good price for him. Thanks Amartya, will send him the link.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 14, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> Hmm, that's nice, should be a good price for him. Thanks Amartya, will send him the link.



Welcome Saurav


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 14, 2015)

Sony CP-AD2 USB AC Adapter with 1.5m Cable (White): Buy Sony CP-AD2 USB AC Adapter with 1.5m Cable (White) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in
1 year warranty for 550


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 14, 2015)

Id recommend a charger with ground pins (Sony EP800)


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 14, 2015)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]
This is supposedly a "fast" charger. So 2 concerns -
1. Is it not true that fast charging is detrimental to battery life?
2. It is rated at 2.1 A or something. Are all phones compatible? The wording says it is for portable devices. 
 [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION]
What is the use of ground pins as in mobile chargers really? All the ground pins that I have seen are dummy that is made of plastic. 

Such chargers become unnecessarily bulky and interfere with other things more so if using over extension cords/small wall sockets.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey I did not know that, thanks for clearing it out ! great info


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Apr 14, 2015)

+1 for the 2.1A Sony charger which I also posted about in the purchase thread.



sling-shot said:


> This is supposedly a "fast" charger. So 2 concerns -
> 1. Is it not true that fast charging is detrimental to battery life?
> 2. It is rated at 2.1 A or something. Are all phones compatible? The wording says it is for portable devices.



1. No. The current NEVER enters the battery WITHOUT going through the phone's circuit first, and most phones (at least, after 2011) are designed to filter the charge flow.

2. I'm unsure about this.

- - - Updated - - -

A good rule of thumb is to match the stock charger specifications as closely as possible for best results  Preferably the current. Voltage is also important, but intermediate stages usually perform the appropriate voltage-voltage or current-current conversion en route.

- - - Updated - - -

I just read about this 'Fast' charge fad that's picking up lately, and I think your query about compatibility warrants a bit attention: I tried the 2.1A Sony charger on my L90 D410 but the max that I can get is around 650mA-700mA. My phone is not designed for a 'Fast' charge but recent phones are. So yes, compatibility IS an issue.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 14, 2015)

He agreed to buy the Nokia charger.
 [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]: Please close the topic.


----------

